# Metamucil during FODMAPs diet? yes or no?



## BeeRitt

Should I discontinue my use of metamucil while I try the FODMAPs diet? It causes discomfort and bloating when I take it, so I take it in the evening, but it seems to help form bm's better and move things along, but I'm thinking I should stop use during this diet so I can really tell if my system has calmed down. Any thoughts, opinions?


----------



## tezamumma

BeeRitt said:


> Should I discontinue my use of metamucil while I try the FODMAPs diet? It causes discomfort and bloating when I take it, so I take it in the evening, but it seems to help form bm's better and move things along, but I'm thinking I should stop use during this diet so I can really tell if my system has calmed down. Any thoughts, opinions?


It's wheat based so i would say no myself. try a tablespoon of chia seeds on your breakky cereal instead. discomfort and bloating is what you're trying to ease on the diet so stay away from anything that causes it no matter what time of the day.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Psyllium is not wheat; however, it is one of the gassier fibers as it is quite fermentable. You may want to try a lower fermenting fiber as gas volume is the main thing this diet is trying to reduce.Citrucel tends to be a lot less gas forming.


----------



## tezamumma

Kathleen M. said:


> Psyllium is not wheat; however, it is one of the gassier fibers as it is quite fermentable. You may want to try a lower fermenting fiber as gas volume is the main thing this diet is trying to reduce.Citrucel tends to be a lot less gas forming.


thanks for the clarification Kathleen. Always thought it was but don't know why. I avoid it anyway cos my symptoms are crazy on it!


----------



## Kathleen M.

If your gut reacts to gas volume it really doesn't care what the bacteria are feasting on. It can't tell if the bacteria made the methane or hydrogen from wheat or psyllium. Anything fermentable will be a source of gas and it usually is total volume that is the issue, not which source.Since no human digests and absorbs psyllium it will be a gas source for everyone. But some things like lactose and fructose may be a problem for those that can't digest/absorb them rather than those who don't have much of those sugars getting to the colon. Everyone has the same amount of psyllium or resistant starch from wheat getting to the colon.


----------

